# 75 Gal



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Heres a few pics of my tank changed the 35 gal over this is a couple of months later .


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

very very nice and sun coral is a beauty

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks its coming along


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

pat3612 said:


> Heres a few pics of my tank changed the 35 gal over this is a couple of months later .


I guess it's twice the space, twice the fun! Looks really nice and love your rock scape.



> _Fred had a tank in it was some fish. Fred said: What I need is two.Fred said: I am sure it would be really nice with three or maybe even four.Then Freds wife came home and kicked him out the door_.


^ This made me laugh


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

nice tank and landscape.

what fish is in photo#5?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

goldfish said:


> nice tank and landscape.
> 
> what fish is in photo#5?


Clown tang I think


----------

